# Mega Man X Legacy Soundtrack(s)



## kuwanger (Jul 26, 2018)

Capcom has done something impressive to sell the Mega Man X Legacy Collection Soundtracks at twice the game price for just the original soundtracks plus an additional near game price for the remix.  It always amazes me how many games on Steam offer OST at or near the game price.  Added to the oddity is that such soundtracks are listed as additions that require the base game to function.  Is that even an actual requirement?

So, what do you think?  Do you think OST on Steam are reasonably price?  Have you found any that are substantially more than the base game?  Have you or will you being buying the Mega Man X Legacy Soundtrack(s)?


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, they say 16-bit FLAC is available of the original source material...though I'm not sure what kind of compression exactly is in the games as far as audio goes. Really, it probably depends on what's been done. Is this honestly the best quality versions you can get, or is it just nonsense you could do yourself with know-how?

39 bucks or thereabouts is a bit much for soundtrack and sound effects, to be honest. I might spend 5 bucks for all that, but not 40. Of course, I'm pretty cheap. Requiring the base-game is just cheating, and I would never buy it under those conditions.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2018)

Game soundtracks and I have a weird relationship in that while I can respect them I am no more going to have game music in my selection than I am to have a sprite sheet on my wall*.

*slim exception for artist renderings, though that will be judged standalone.

I might click onto an old collection (most recently some people put together a commodore 64 collection) and I can see the fun of something like Zelda reorchestrated (might even go see it live) but I have yet to really have something rise above its source material for me.

If they want me to pay proper money for something they had better get a band/artist/whatever to do something exclusive to the game and most sane artists would not do that. To that end, especially for a downloaded item, it is only ever going to be token £5 or local/temporal equivalent thereof with rising chances of my purchase if it is lower still.


----------

